# Sibutramine



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Thinking of using this, is it effective, also whats a good dosage, and how long does it take to start working?


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

bout 350


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> bout 350


 You mean tree fiddy.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Thinking of using this, is it effective, also whats a good dosage, and how long does it take to start working?


 I'll move it to the right section shall I


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Thinking of using this, is it effective, also whats a good dosage, and how long does it take to start working?


 15mg

I thought it was sh1t then by the 3rd - 4th day my appetite was dead

Take it an hour or two after lunch


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

swole troll said:


> 15mg
> 
> I thought it was sh1t then by the 3rd - 4th day my appetite was dead
> 
> Take it an hour or two after lunch


 Were you buzzin on it?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Were you buzzin on it?


 not in the slightest

i was cycling 120mcg clen for 2 weeks on then during the 2 weeks off id take caffeine and sib 3x70mg and 1x15mg respectively, T3 at 50mcg throughout, fat will come off you like a block of butter in the microwave


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

swole troll said:


> not in the slightest
> 
> i was cycling 120mcg clen for 2 weeks on then during the 2 weeks off id take caffeine and sib 3x70mg and 1x15mg respectively, T3 at 50mcg throughout, fat will come off you like a block of butter in the microwave


 I had a sibutramine yest, felt like i was on wizz


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> I had a sibutramine yest, felt like i was on wizz


 strange

tbf i was probably pretty stimmed out as id been on albuterol, clen and caffeine (all cycled with time off ect) and i was completely shattered from cutting for so long with T3 in the mix

on a side note i HATE T3 and ill never use it again, flat, tired, achey... it definitely works but id rather just eat a little less than take that stuff again

toying with trying DNP at some stage but still researching long term sides

acute are manageable but long term potentially not


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

7.5mg first thing in the morning works well for me. It allows me to eat around 250/300 cals below maintenance without a massive amount of effort. If I take it after lunch it keeps me awake at night. For the first few days I get a bit of a buzz from it but it's nothing unpleasant.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Feel like death warmed up on this stuff, no energy, shivers, goosebumps, nausea haha


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

I started usind Sib, went up to 30mg a day for a month.

and also added 80mcg of clen for 2 weeks.

Did absolutely nothing for me and I was about eating below maintenance?

I'm not knocking it just saying it didn't do anything for me?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

billy76 said:


> I started usind Sib, went up to 30mg a day for a month.
> 
> and also added 80mcg of clen for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


 What lab?


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

The lab we do not mention mate,

Joking mate, Dimensions Lab

But this post has me thinking?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/269338-dimensions-labs-fake-or-legit/?do=embed&embedComment=5250042&embedDo=findComment#comment-5250042


----------

